# Performax....



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Performax surface sander....works absolutely great......sandpaper gets clogged with pitch and glue....I've tried all kinds of stuff to clean the paper......nothin' til the other day I sprayed it with oven cleaner......looked nasty....foamed and stuff......I waited about 20 minutes then brushed with a small wire brush and "Viola"......that stuff came off and I was back in business ......so inspired I tried it on the disc sander which was almost ready for the dumper and again it cleaned the crap off.......it wasn't like new, but very usable.......(don't get the oven cleaner on your hands or near your eyes)........ :thumbsup:

"Never kick a fresh turd on a hot day".......Harry Truman


----------

